# What do you think of my list of favorite rappers?



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

I have been listening to hip hop music for so long a time. My favorite rappers of all time are Snoop Dogg, Ice Cube, Ludacris ,Eminem, Nelly, Dr. Dre, and Nas. Does anybody else out there agree? If not, WHY??


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

No mention of Vanilla Ice, the progenitor and zenith of hip hop and gangsta rap in particular.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Surely the best rappers of all time were the _scops_ of pre-11th century Anglo-Saxon England - why do people always leave them out?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Since you asked, I do enjoy hip hop beats -- until the rude illiterates start talking over them.

[Edited to add: What a shame to make my 2000th post so negative and prosaic. It's a surprising milestone for me as I am usually not so tenacious. Thanks, TC, for putting up with me and enlightening me for these 3 years.]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I only listen to Project Pat now and that is not very often but when I was a kid it was all about Run DMC, MC Shy D, Ice-T, 2 Live Crew, NWA, DJ Jazzy Jeff and Fresh Prince, Public Enemy and so on...don't really know what happened to rap beyond that


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

There's good rap out there but none of it's about bitchezz and blang blang.

So, sorry OP, I disagree


----------

